# Cherche 1 station Unix d'occasion



## Mathias77 (17 Mars 2004)

Bonjour,

Je cherche une station unix d'occasion. Actuellement sur ebay.fr il y a une station sgi Indy R4600 et 2 sparc 20 (2 x 75mgz, 256 mo, HD 2 X 4go à 100euros chacune (en fin d'enchère). Je cherche simplement à m'amuser un peu avec ce genre d'engins. Le prix proposé est-il raisonnable ? Sinon ou trouver ce genre d'occasion à Paris ?  j'ai fait les poubelles près de chez moi, lieu pourtant riche en boites spécialisées en video, postprod etc mais sans succés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

Merci de votre aide,
Mathias


----------



## plumber (17 Mars 2004)

100 Euros houep c'est correct surtout pour tripper


----------



## Mathias77 (17 Mars 2004)

Quels sont les différences majeures entre les stations Sun et Silicon Graphics ? Laquelle choisir ?
Mathias


----------



## plumber (17 Mars 2004)

ca depends ce que tu veux faire mais les deux sont trippant

du server ? bidouiller ?


----------



## Mathias77 (17 Mars 2004)

Ben je souhaite avant tout bidouiller, mettre en réseau la station avec mon Quadra 700 sous A/UX et mon powerbook OS X.3.3, pour voir si ça marche, explorer les fonction d'UnixPeux-t-on trouver assez facilement des logiciels libres de droits sur le net pour ce genre de machines ? L'Indy est fournie avec Maya 1 et la Sun avec une tripoté nombre de périferique (2 HD externe, 1 lecteur DAT et un moniteur Sun). Mais j'ai quand même une plus grande attirance affective pour SGI.
Mathias


----------



## plumber (17 Mars 2004)

pour ce qui est de sun il existe les GNU tools gcc ecetera
apres tu fais ce que tu veux


----------



## daffyb (17 Mars 2004)

J'ai déjà fait tourné une RedHat sur une Sun Spark.
La vidéo n'était pas accélérée, donc sous X ça ramait sinon, c'était rigolo....
Fait attention à la carte réseau, sur les sun d'un certain âge, il ne s'agit pas d'une prise RJ45 mais de je ne sais plus quel nom. Il faut un transducteur....


----------



## Gallenza (18 Mars 2004)

c'est du AUI, c'est le cas pour toutes les vieilles stations Unix en fait....


----------



## Mathias77 (24 Mars 2004)

Merci de vos reponses,
Je pense orienter mon choix sur un SGI Indigo2 solid impact Mips R10 000 actuellement en vente sur ebay pour environ 100euros, qu'en pensez-vous ? Quelqu'un a-t-il deja eu une indigo2 entre les mains ?
merci


----------

